# Canon SL1 w/70-200 F4 L + 2X extender



## rjinaz85308 (Mar 16, 2015)

I found an older manual that listed the cameras that the 2X extender work with in conjunction with the IS. It did not list the SL1. I am wondering if that is true or if the manual was printed before the SL1 became available. Thx


----------



## rs (Mar 16, 2015)

Which 70-200/4 are you talking about? The model listed in the title of this thread is the one without IS. Presuming you are actually referring to the version with IS, then yes, IS will function with the 2x TC and that body. Just don't expect AF (the f8 lens/TC combo is beyond the f5.6 limit for viewfinder AF on the SL1) or breathtaking levels of sharpness:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=404&Camera=736&Sample=0&FLI=5&API=0&LensComp=0&CameraComp=0&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0


----------



## rjinaz85308 (Mar 16, 2015)

thanks for the quick reply


----------

